
Worker who sent false missile alert 'had a history' of thinking drills were real - IncRnd
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/37384196/fcc-employee-who-sent-false-missile-alert-believed-threat-was-real
======
test6554
Igniterroremophobia

